# Most embarrassing post ever - Have you ever had a boil?



## Bebe1

I am so sorry to bring up this topic, but I'm a little unnerved right now. And I am very embarrassed to ask about this. :blush:

I have a "boil" in my groin area (where leg meets hmm hmm). Well, I think it's a boil. 

Has anyone ever had one?


----------



## krisnjay

I actually had a problem with them. I was very heavy set for a few years and would get like 4 of them a year. The best thing to do is put heat on them(as hot as you can stand it) That will bring the infection out. Between the groin and "hmm hmm is a very popular place for them. Stress and diet can bring them on. When I stopped eating fast food and started losing weight mine went away and it has been a few years.


----------



## Bebe1

I am overweight, and have had them in the past. I did a big no-no and googled "boil during pregnancy". 

My doctor actually noticed one early on, and didn't seem too concerned. He basically offered 3 choices: let it do its own thing, have him lance, or take antibiotics. 

I'm just worred this will somehow affect the baby. But I've had loads of bloodwork and a CBC recently and everything was okee dokee.


----------



## whit.

Popping over from second tri - but, i've had them as well. I agree with whoever said to put hot water on them, I'd soak in the bath If I were you. (Not too long since you're pregnant and all of that) but I'd do that for a few days and honestly, It will pop. It will feel amazing once it does! haha!

Also, try not to mess with it or touch it. I find that it makes it much worse! (Bigger, hotter, hurts worse!)


----------



## Tiffa130

I had one pop up during pregnancy, I tried heat & it irritated it (although this is usually the best method - mine was in a stretch mark & really hard to bring up) 

I finally just left it alone & it went down.


----------



## Breezy

Yes I have! Right where you are describing. I soaked in a bath with epsom salt and witch hazel and it came to a head right away. Then, when it started to drain I put a witch hazel gauze piece over it because what is coming out is an infection so you can reinfect yourself if it gets all over.

About 2 weeks after having LO, I started getting a pain in between my butt cheeks and thought that I fractured my tailbone or something. Didn't let DH look there and could only feel with my hands and it just felt majorly swollen. SO I just let it go for another week and it got to the point where I could not even sit down it hurt so bad. The day my DH deployed I was in bed ALL day (was his bday too) because I could not sit on my butt- still didn't know it was a boil. Then, after dropping my DH off on base so he could leave on his deployment I had to drive home so I sat down in my car and all of a sudden I felt better- it burst and I didn't know!! I got home and went straight to bed (it was 1AM) and woke an hour later to go to the bathroom and realized there was bloody looking grossness in my undies. So I wiped the area and got a ton more!!!! I thought I was bleeding from my butt and I needed to go to the ER. I got cleaned up and calmed down and then realized it was a boil........

Sorry for the long winded response but that is my story!


----------



## 1stTimeMumm

My sister had one there and went to the doctors cause she didn't know what it was.. They sent her to hospital to get it removed where she found out she was pregnant.. They put her to sleep and removed it and told her because of the anaethetic she could miscarry then and the day she turned 3 months and thought she was safe she had a miscarriage :( I also got one on my chin!!! Of all places at the beginning of my pregnancy but got given antibiotics that are pregnancy safe.. Hope it goes away soon my was very sore so yours must be due to where it is and good luck with the rest of your pregnancy xxxx


----------



## Weezie123

I had one and went to the doctors to check it wasn't infected. It wasn't. He gave me a prescription for antibiotics but agreed with me that it would be good to wait and see if it would go down or at least not get bigger before taking the antibiotics. He said it was important to take the antibiotics if it did increase in size as the infection could enter the blood stream.

I really didnt want to take the antibiotics without trying to shrink it myself first as he had agreed that although it was thought to be safe to take them there were still risks. 

I used a small glass bottle which I filled with very hot tap water (as hot as i could handle) and placed this on the boil a minimum 6 x a day until the bottle cooled. .

I also applied sterilised manuka honey with gauze over the top and ate a spoonful of 20+manuka honey every day. It took 2 weeks or so to go and at the beginning it just didn't get bigger. I had squeezed it and irritated it so it had swollen to the size of half a golf ball! Amazingly my body faught off the infection. The heat softens the pus inside and allows it to be reabsorbed.

It was like a full time job treating the boil but it was worth it! :hugs:


----------

